# Forum Argomenti di discussione IVA - Intrastat - SPESOMETRO - San Marino  Intra San marino - Codice Fiscale

## michele444

L'intra per le operazioni con San Marino va compilato solo in caso di cessioni e solo in caso ci siano altre operazioni intracomunitarie. Il problema che mi si pone è il seguente: 
il cliente Sanmarinese mi comunica per telefono il suo codice operatore (5 cifre precedute da SM). La dogana mi dice che devo indicarlo come partita iva in Intra. Non potendolo verificare sul sito dell'ADE (controllo partite iva comunitarie) che documentazione devo chiedere al cliente ???? Oppure posso fare qualche ricerca ???? Se si Dove ?? 
Grazie a tutti

----------


## michele444

> L'intra per le operazioni con San Marino va compilato solo in caso di cessioni e solo in caso ci siano altre operazioni intracomunitarie. Il problema che mi si pone &#232; il seguente: 
> il cliente Sanmarinese mi comunica per telefono il suo codice operatore (5 cifre precedute da SM). La dogana mi dice che devo indicarlo come partita iva in Intra. Non potendolo verificare sul sito dell'ADE (controllo partite iva comunitarie) che documentazione devo chiedere al cliente ???? Oppure posso fare qualche ricerca ???? Se si Dove ?? 
> Grazie a tutti

  Ho trovato questo articolo interessantissimo 
SISTEMA INTRASTAT CON SAN MARINO 
ACQUISTI ?
CESSIONI ?
Influisce l'ammontare fiscale x S.Marino nella determinazione della periodicit&#224; (Mensile/Trimestrale/Annuale) ?
Cessioni + Controllo Iva a destino. 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
ACQUISTI: Acquisti sono esclusi dalla dichiarazione Intrastat.
CESSIONI: Dichiarazione Intrastat a livello 'Fiscale' (senza Nomenclatura e parte statistica) a CONDIZIONE CHE: 
....l'Obbligato dichiari almeno 1 Cessione per un qualsiasi altro Paese della CEE insieme o prima !!  
La Piva di San Marino:
codice: SM - struttura: (99999) - descrizione: un blocco di 5 cifre. 
Le cessioni verso San Marino non influiscono nella determinazione della cadenza di presentazione degli INTRASTAT (mensile, trimestrale o annuale), in quanto a tali fini assume rilevanza esclusivamente l'ammontare delle cessioni effettuate verso gli altri Stati membri. Infatti, chi esporta esclusivamente verso S. Marino non far&#224; mai Intrastat come spiegato prima.
Calcolando l'ammontare fiscale per stabilire la periodicit&#224; (anche durante l'anno in corso) non tenere conto dell'ammontare che si riferisce alle cessioni x S.Marino ! 
NOTA:  *Ricordarsi che il controllo IVA con S.Marino segue comunque una procedura particolare a parte. (consultare il commercialista)*
CESSIONI x SAN MARINO - Commento parziale:
Fatture emesse in 4 esemplari, di cui tre vanno consegnati al cliente, che deve restituirne uno, con la marca (perforata con la data) ed il timbro a secco dell'Ufficio tributario San Marinese. Il ricevimento di tale esemplare della fattura deve essere indicato in nota a margine delle registrazione nel libro delle fatture emesse.
I beni devono essere scortati da un Documento di trasporto emesso in 4 esemplari, quello che resta presso il fornitore italiano deve essere unito all'esemplare della fattura regolarizzato a San Marino.  
Commento: 
In caso di restituzione all'esportazione richiesta da ditte italiane o da ditte che hanno la propria sede nel territorio di San Marino si fa presente che, ai sensi dell'accordo interinale di commercio e di unione doganale tra la Cee e la Repubblica di San Marino e alla luce del Reg. Ce 800/199 del Reg. Cee 3665/87, i prodotti destinati a San Marino non sono da considerarsi esportati ai fini dell'applicazione delle disposizioni relative al pagamento delle restituzioni all'esportazione; conseguentemente nessuna restituzione puo' essere erogata.   Unico problema &#232; che io sono il commercialista  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## forstmeier

*Citazione:*
Unico problema è che io sono il commercialista
Ma quale è il problema ? 
Il mio Post *SISTEMA INTRASTAT CON SAN MARINO* evidentemente non indica come controllare una Piva ma come controllare l'IVA. 
A questo punto che metodo rimane ?
- chiedere copia iscrizione/assegnazione della Piva. 
Rispettare i termini x la notifica all'ufficio delle entrate nel caso non dovesse ritornare la fattura con timbro/marca ecc... entro il termine prescritto.  *In generale:* ricordarsi che qualsiasi Piva comunicata a voce (un errore non perdonabile) o x iscritto può risultare esistente ma non veritiera !  Cessioni in contanti inducono spesso a questo errore con consequente pagamento del iva ecc..... 
saluti,
Forstmeier Raimund - Padova Intrasystem 
----------------
e la carta canta 
.

----------

